# QBI - QBiotics Limited



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

Hi all,

So I saw this on Sunrise some time back and now they're doing a cap raise...

"Opportunity to pre-register for the upcoming QBiotics Offer
From the desk of Victoria Gordon, CEO of QBiotics Limited
Thankyou for expressing interest in our company. QBiotics Limited is the owner of anti-cancer drug EBC-46 which has been the subject of recent media attention on A Current Affair and also Sunrise (Seven) for its success in treating solid tumours in pets.

QBiotics Limited, a wholly owned subsidiary of EcoBiotics Limited, is focused on developing EBC-46 through to commercialisation in the human and veterinary markets globally. Preperations for Human Trials have commenced.

We now invite you to pre-register for the upcoming QBiotics Limited offer. By pre-registering you will be kept up to date with the upcoming capital raising, as well as general updates from the company as they are made public. 

Cancer - a Global Problem:
The American Cancer Society estimated that globally more than 12 million people will be diagnosed with cancer and 7.6 million will die of cancer this year. That's about 20,000 deaths per day. In Australia more than 43,000 people are expected to die from cancer in 2010. An estimated 114,000 new cases of cancer will be diagnosed in Australia in 2010.

About QBiotics and EBC-46:
From deep within the tropical rainforests of North Queensland, we have found a new generation drug we have named EBC-46. The results of veterinary trials on inoperable tumours support the potential of this drug in the global multi-billion dollar human and veterinary markets. 

QBiotics has developed EBC-46 from conception. The IP rights are unencumbered and the patent is pending for use in Australia, New Zealand, USA, Canada, India, China, Japan and Europe. 

Successful Results:
The drug has proven to be strongly efficacious during Veterinary Trials successfully treating a range of spontaneous tumours in over 100 dogs, cats and horses.

Results to date have been encouraging (click here to view case studies) with the total disintegration of tumours, together with rapid healing and no adverse side effects. Preparation for Clinical Phase I trials in humans have commenced and these trials are expected to begin early 2011."


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*

Look under the Media section of http://www.qbiotics.com as well as the Case Studies section.

Another interesting video explaining how the drug works: http://www.brr.com.au/event/62506/ecobiotics-dr-victoria-gordon-ceo--co-founder-a-company-update

Seems this new type of drug has huge potential not just in the veterinary market but in the human market.

The drug will be on the Australian veterinary market this year.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*

*Seems this new type of drug has huge potential not just in the veterinary market but in the human market.*

I love *"Seems"*, cool word dude!

Did you ever consider asking them more about their findings?


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*

Share offer: $5 million + $5 million over-subscriptions @ $0.30 a share to fund clinical phase 1 human trials.

Issuing: 16,666,667 + 16,666,667 shares
Parent company Ecobiotics owns: 175,000,000 shares
Market Cap: around $60 million

It appears there would be a trade sale at human clinical phase 2 trials for between US $600-$800 million.

There would be a cap raise to fund phase 2 trials of $25-$30 million. Even then the returns would be significant.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> Share offer: $5 million + $5 million over-subscriptions @ $0.30 a share to fund clinical phase 1 human trials.
> 
> Issuing: 16,666,667 + 16,666,667 shares
> Parent company Ecobiotics owns: 175,000,000 shares
> ...




Just like the PLI holders right ???


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



GumbyLearner said:


> *Seems this new type of drug has huge potential not just in the veterinary market but in the human market.*
> 
> I love *"Seems"*, cool word dude!
> 
> Did you ever consider asking them more about their findings?




LOL - Well I used that because it hasn't been tested in humans yet... However it is extremely  effective in animals.

100 case studies so far, no side effects, successful in rapidly 'dissolving' tumourous cancers.


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



GumbyLearner said:


> Just like the PLI holders right ???




I've no idea about what happened with Peplin... Only that they're mentioned in the OIS of Qbiotics as a trade sale last year of $288 million for a phase III drug treating Actinic Keratosis.

If there's more to the story please fill me in


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> LOL - Well I used that because it hasn't been tested in humans yet... However it is extremely  effective in animals.
> 
> 100 case studies so far, no side effects, successful in rapidly 'dissolving' tumourous cancers.




Well that sounds good from a profit perspective. 

Just wait till the US courts claim that a US citizen is worth more due to the treatment than an Aussie. ie. Dow Corning . eg. ala Leaky Breast Implants etc...

It might run a little, but hey with what we have now in Canberra. Invest at your own risk

DYOR


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



GumbyLearner said:


> Well that sounds good from a profit perspective.
> 
> Just wait till the US courts claim that a US citizen is worth more due to the treatment than an Aussie. ie. Dow Corning . eg. ala Leaky Breast Implants etc...
> 
> ...




It's is a speculative punt of course. But the idea of being the only drug to come out of an Aussie rainforest, as well as being discovered by a small company studying the relationships of plants and animals sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> It's is a speculative punt of course. But the idea of being the only drug to come out of an Aussie rainforest, as well as being discovered by a small company studying the relationships of plants and animals sounds pretty sweet.




No doubt.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*

But will the government recognise the endeavours of this company or will they go offshore for more funding? That's the ultimate question. Canberra needs to recognize the academic efforts of Australians instead of those enlightened going offshore. 

BRAIN DRAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Aargh! (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



GumbyLearner said:


> But will the government recognise the endeavours of this company or will they go offshore for more funding? That's the ultimate question. Canberra needs to recognize the academic efforts of Australians instead of those enlightened going offshore.
> 
> BRAIN DRAIN!!!!!!




I totally agree. A whack of the $7 million already invested in this drug has been from government grants (Johnnies grants probably), and further grants are being sought. Whether this translates into recognition who knows.

They also have an exclusive agreement with some rainforest organisation (cant remember the name) for rights to access FNQ rainforests.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> I totally agree. A whack of the $7 million already invested in this drug has been from government grants (Johnnies grants probably), and further grants are being sought. Whether this translates into recognition who knows.
> 
> They also have an exclusive agreement with some rainforest (cant remember the name) for rights to access FNQ rainforests.




Whatever the outcome. It won't be Aussie owned.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Given that QBiotics is listing I thought it appropriate to turn this thread into the official QBI thread and move it into the correct forum.


----------



## Aargh! (9 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

"Anti-cancer drug EBC-46 to appear on Sunday Night News this Sunday 13th June 2010
Be sure to watch either *Ten News* (5pm), *Seven News* (6pm) or *Sunday Night* program (Ch7, 6.30pm) this Sunday 13th June."

There's also a investor presentation. To register:  http://www.qbiotics.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 June 2010)

*QBiotics - EBC 46 - Cancer*

The Blushwood Shrub found in the forests of Nth. Qld. and its derivative drug, EBC-46, is according to QBiotics, whom are an unlisted company, able to relieve and eliminate solid cancer tumours in animals. Their next phase is to trial human beings following the stringent U.S.A. FDA guidelines which is a long and exhaustive path which may take up to "seven years" to complete.

As stated by QBiotics, animal trials proved successful.

This is their website and maybe in the future we will see the company with an  IPO for listing on the ASX.

http://www.qbiotics.com/#/investors/


----------



## Reuben (14 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Im raising the capital for QBiotics which will go to funding human trials via the FDA. As the OIS states, we are raising $10m so that the drug EBC-46 can enter trials early next year (quite a bit of prep work to do before phase 1 trials start). The trials will be run in Australia and will be to FDA standard. As QBiotics we plan to take EBC-46 through to Phase II and then exit to one of the large pharma groups who is big in Oncology. Phase III gets expensive and can cost up to $500m to run so our strategy is simply to successfully prove the drug in Phase II and then sell. 
Registration in the Vet market in Australia is happening now and initial sales will commence in the next 6 months. 
No IPO planned as we dont see a need because of the 2 to 3 year exit horizon. And we dont seem to have too many problems raising the funding at the moment. Most Biotechs IPO because they cant raise the funding privately, but IPO is not necessarily the right route for QBiotics at this time.


----------



## comper (14 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> LOL - Well I used that because it hasn't been tested in humans yet... However it is extremely  effective in animals.
> 
> 100 case studies so far, no side effects, successful in rapidly 'dissolving' tumourous cancers.




I'm being cautious on this listing due to the 'testimonials' from the information statement, specifically page 32.

If there have been 100 case studies, why the need for Elton Buchanan (the brother of Reuben Buchanan, the Company’s Corporate Finance Manager) to be the only successful outcome example of the two testimonials in the document?


----------



## Aargh! (15 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



comper said:


> I'm being cautious on this listing due to the 'testimonials' from the information statement, specifically page 32.
> 
> If there have been 100 case studies, why the need for Elton Buchanan (the brother of Reuben Buchanan, the Company’s Corporate Finance Manager) to be the only successful outcome example of the two testimonials in the document?




There's been over 150 case studies to date. Elton's testimonial was used last year in the Sunrise report. I guess they had their reasons to use him, strong emotional connection to his dog etc to help with the story, you know the usual drama that comes from Aussie TV. It wouldn't make sense to fill the entire OIS with testimonials, it works in animals.


----------



## Aargh! (15 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Seems there was a fair bit of coverage over the weekend. Check these videos out:

ACA: http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/investigations/1068288/australias-healing-forests

Sunday Night: http://au.tv.yahoo.com/sunday-night/

Sunrise: http://au.tv.yahoo.com/sunrise/fact...rainforest-cancer-cure-on-sale-soon-for-pets/

Seems as though there's a fair bit of speculation of desperate human patients getting hold of the drug to try and treat/cure their own cancer. Hopefully this doesn't happen and hinder the progression of the drug development.

We won't see any results from the human testing (on cancers) for at least a year and a half. Phase I human trials is testing toxicity in small number of healthy humans (starts beginning 2011, one year duration). Phase II is small number of humans with targeted cancer.


----------



## Aargh! (15 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*



Reuben said:


> Im raising the capital for QBiotics which will go to funding human trials via the FDA. As the OIS states, we are raising $10m so that the drug EBC-46 can enter trials early next year (quite a bit of prep work to do before phase 1 trials start). The trials will be run in Australia and will be to FDA standard. As QBiotics we plan to take EBC-46 through to Phase II and then exit to one of the large pharma groups who is big in Oncology. Phase III gets expensive and can cost up to $500m to run so our strategy is simply to successfully prove the drug in Phase II and then sell.
> Registration in the Vet market in Australia is happening now and initial sales will commence in the next 6 months.
> No IPO planned as we dont see a need because of the 2 to 3 year exit horizon. And we dont seem to have too many problems raising the funding at the moment. Most Biotechs IPO because they cant raise the funding privately, but IPO is not necessarily the right route for QBiotics at this time.




Reuben Buchanan?

Is the exit planned during the Phase II trial or upon it's completion?

Is the veterinary market sales and IP belong to the parent company Ecobiotics?

Cheers


----------



## comper (15 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



Aargh! said:


> There's been over 150 case studies to date. Elton's testimonial was used last year in the Sunrise report. I guess they had their reasons to use him, strong emotional connection to his dog etc to help with the story, you know the usual drama that comes from Aussie TV. It wouldn't make sense to fill the entire OIS with testimonials, it works in animals.




I think you missed my point. My point: credibility.

With over 100 so called case studies (non in any validated scientific journals), why is the only one in the document from the brother of the Company’s Corporate Finance Manager? For real credibility:

1. have some independant scientific verification (what have they to lose, they state their IP is protected)
2. have some real world happy pet owners (surely with over 100 case studies, there must be at least one non related really happy pet owner due to their pet's cancer being removed/cured).


----------



## Aargh! (15 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



comper said:


> I think you missed my point. My point: credibility.
> 
> With over 100 so called case studies (non in any validated scientific journals), why is the only one in the document from the brother of the Company’s Corporate Finance Manager? For real credibility:
> 
> ...




1. I'm not sure what you want with regard to the independent scientific verification. Phase II veterinary trials have been completed by a number of independent vets. Results have spoken for themselves, high success rate at shrinking/eliminating tumours etc. Do you want someone else to tell you that it does the same thing?

2. I don't think we're reading the same document. In the OIS there's 4 case studies and 2 testimonials. If you want to read more why not request the information directly from Qbiotics/Ecobiotics. Watch the TV segments, there's plenty more testimonials to shake a stick at.


----------



## Reuben (20 June 2010)

*Re: Qbiotics - Cancer 'Cure'*



comper said:


> I'm being cautious on this listing due to the 'testimonials' from the information statement, specifically page 32.
> 
> If there have been 100 case studies, why the need for Elton Buchanan (the brother of Reuben Buchanan, the Company’s Corporate Finance Manager) to be the only successful outcome example of the two testimonials in the document?




This is not an investment for skeptical people. We have raised the $10m anyway. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Reuben (20 June 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*



Aargh! said:


> Reuben Buchanan?
> 
> Is the exit planned during the Phase II trial or upon it's completion?
> 
> ...




The exit could come during Phase II or at completion. Depends on results and on the buyer. 

All patents and IP for EBC-46 is owned by QBiotics. All revenue and proceeds from human and vet global markets are owned by QBiotics. EcoBiotics is simply a shareholder in QBiotics.


----------



## toolpush (4 December 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Has anyone heard anything new on Qbiotics entering the vet markets yet? We were told it would happen in the 6 months following the capital raising in June. Time is running short on the quoted six months.


----------



## Aargh! (4 December 2010)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*



toolpush said:


> Has anyone heard anything new on Qbiotics entering the vet markets yet? We were told it would happen in the 6 months following the capital raising in June. Time is running short on the quoted six months.




Yep, they have submitted to the APVMA already but this authority is taking their time as I dont think they have ever approved an oncology drug before. I would expect it to be given approval shortly.


----------



## The Fly Fifer (5 November 2011)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*



Aargh! said:


> Yep, they have submitted to the APVMA already but this authority is taking their time as I dont think they have ever approved an oncology drug before. I would expect it to be given approval shortly.




We are now into November 2011, 11 months after the last post on this. Have there been any developments regarding the approval?


----------



## rievax (5 December 2012)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Hello Reuben,
There is to be a video of the recent meeting. When will it be available?


----------



## rievax (22 January 2013)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

There appears to be a recent presentation in the investor section called "QBiotics CEO Update AGM 2012", but its too quiet to hear properly.


----------



## rievax (11 February 2013)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*



rievax said:


> There appears to be a recent presentation in the investor section called "QBiotics CEO Update AGM 2012", but its too quiet to hear properly.



Qbiotics have kindly normalized the audio level.


----------



## tinhat (11 February 2013)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

This company is not listed on the ASX.


----------



## RNI (18 June 2013)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

Hi all

Just found this thread and the product sounds promising. Anything that smells of a cure for the big CA is worth a look.

However it doesn't appear to be asx listed, so how do you invest and where do you find the share price?

Anyone please.


----------



## rievax (18 June 2013)

*Re: QBI - QBiotics*

There appears to be mention of another capital raising on the Qbiotics website.

This is not advice.


----------

